
Angular is for Hipsters - pellmellism
http://blog-pellmellism.rhcloud.com/2016/02/02/angular-is-for-hipsters/
======
pellmellism
[http://www.javascripttuts.com/angular-2-maxi-best-
tuts/](http://www.javascripttuts.com/angular-2-maxi-best-tuts/) >> "Angular 2
is going to have breaking changes only every 6 months from now on. So the next
one would be around February with Angular 3"

